# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Tractor motorcycle - photo and GIF

## Jon

Two words: tractor motorcycle.



Farmall Cub body, International Harvester engine, Crosley transmission, Model T taillight.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Motorcycle/camper hybrid - photo
Log motorcycle - video
John Deere tactical tractor
1880 Human-powered tractor with dreadnaught wheels - photo
tractor powered by Buick Nailhead
Dying man carves last will and testament into tractor fender
Ford Flathead-powered 1970s John Deere lawn tractor
1950s double-engined Fordson tractor - videos, patent, and photo

----------

blkadder (Aug 22, 2018),

Captn Roy (Aug 22, 2018),

Clockguy (Aug 26, 2018),

Moby Duck (Aug 25, 2018),

PJs (Aug 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 22, 2018),

that_other_guy (Aug 26, 2018),

will52100 (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Not to mention a frame made entirely out of plumbing pipe and fittings I love it.

----------


## blkadder

I like this one a lot. The hand cranked diesel is an amazing find. I have been on the lookout for one of these engines, just to have something to tinker on now that we can't import the Listeroid type of diesel engines. Thanks for posting this.

----------


## PJs

Looks like it would climb a tree or at least knock it down. Cool!! Reminds me of a Rokon, Mad Max style.

----------

Frank S (Aug 22, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

First thing I noticed...That'll get about a half-mile down the road before it breaks! Love the concept, though.

----------


## Frank S

> Looks like it would climb a tree or at least knock it down. Cool!! Reminds me of a Rokon, Mad Max style.



Yeah those old Rokons ruled 2 wheel drive and could carry extra fluids of fuel in the wheels My cousins in Co. had one they called the mountain goat. not terribly fast but man could it ever climb

----------

Clockguy (Aug 26, 2018),

PJs (Aug 23, 2018)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

They still make 'em, amazingly enough. https://www.rokon.com

----------

Frank S (Aug 22, 2018),

PJs (Aug 23, 2018),

that_other_guy (Aug 26, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> They still make 'em, amazingly enough. https://www.rokon.com



 Thanks I had no idea they were still being made.

----------


## ibdennyak

SMV emblem by the tail light.....perfect touch

----------


## PJs

> Yeah those old Rokons ruled 2 wheel drive and could carry extra fluids of fuel in the wheels My cousins in Co. had one they called the mountain goat. not terribly fast but man could it ever climb



Only rode one once back in the day but they would climb pretty much anything while carrying one of it's own and 2 passengers....There are some YT vids on them doing what they do 2 Wheel ATV maximus! Pretty cool machines and probably why they still make them. Dad looked into getting one for some of the places we use to hunt in up in the Yolla Bolly wilderness. Shear, steep with shale but beautiful and Big Bucks. Had to rent a burrow from the pack train guys to get one of dads off the back side of No. Yolla Bolly one time and even the burrow had a hard time.

----------


## suther51

Got a call from my boss Friday, a rocon for sale road side about 50 min away. Called my brother in law about 15 min away. He went n looked, 1969 trail blazer, asking price, 2200.00. Akkk gag phittht. Passed on one 20 min away year ago, similar, for 1200.00. New 5k to 7k ish. Might yet step in something n come out smellin like a rose some day.
Eric

----------

PJs (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Got a call from my boss Friday, a rocon for sale road side about 50 min away. Called my brother in law about 15 min away. He went n looked, 1969 trail blazer, asking price, 2200.00. Akkk gag phittht. Passed on one 20 min away year ago, similar, for 1200.00. New 5k to 7k ish. Might yet step in something n come out smellin like a rose some day.
> Eric



 Yep their not cheap
Care to take a guess at what my 1962 Cushman Truxter with the original engine and trans would be worth if I were to restore it?
the sheet metal is 60% rotted away so will be fabricating all new tins for it but the engine turns over and has good compression the gears in the transmission all work

----------

PJs (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## suther51

I won't tell you about the Cushman carnage my uncle has wrot over the years of junk yard fabricating. The twin aposed powered tractor he built was my favorite. Too bad I did not have a camera back then. Next time I go over to his house I must get pics of the high track mini dozer he built. I will post them if I can.
Eric

----------

PJs (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## Jon



----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 7, 2019),

Seedtick (May 6, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

you can add the John Deere paint theme to about anything but that will never make it a John Deere

----------


## gallen345

> 



 Now, anyone with any age on them knows there is only one Motorcycle that can be called a John Deere and that is a Harley Davidson!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frank S

How can you even ride a bike shaped like that with your butt higher than the handle bars?

----------

